
Ask HN: Unix system version information - jph
I am writing cross-platform shell scripts, and seeking advice on how to print the current unix system version information on BSD, Linux, macOS, etc.<p>Here&#x27;s what I have so far: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;SixArm&#x2F;unix-system-version-information<p>Can any HN system administrators suggest improvements or additions? Much appreciated!
======
Pete_D
You might like to compare with the detection code in screenFetch:
[https://github.com/KittyKatt/screenFetch](https://github.com/KittyKatt/screenFetch)

------
jph
Useful discussion about this script on Reddit:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/unix/comments/515px6/unix_system_ve...](https://www.reddit.com/r/unix/comments/515px6/unix_system_version_information_quick_script_to/)

